# Dead forum



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there anyone still using RFUK ? What's happened ?been away for a little while , noted very limited use , especially on the invertebrates


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

There have been some serious issues over the last 18 months such as everyone being excluded and the problems with passwords or so but since Captive Bred disappeared things seem to be picking up a bit ... Classifieds for Snakes and Lizards are still busy enough .


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I post regularly. But yes, the invert section has gone very quiet. If it wasn't for questions I think I'd be the only one posting. 

Thankfully I've found an invert forum that is absolutely phenomenonal.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I post regularly. But yes, the invert section has gone very quiet. If it wasn't for questions I think I'd be the only one posting.
> 
> Thankfully I've found an invert forum that is absolutely phenomenonal.


Mind me asking which forum? I like RFUK but a busier invert forum would go well with it.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Mind me asking which forum? I like RFUK but a busier invert forum would go well with it.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


Arachnoboards.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info Basin appreciated


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm still here hardly post on inverts anymore though mainly because I've sold mine


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Good site but it's American , we need similar site here for the sales . I'm now getting directed to loads of different sites every time I log in here on my phone so will be exiting very soon


----------



## mick19696 (Jun 16, 2014)

iv'e noticed a little quiet hopefully it changes


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

I've logged on for the first time in months.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Never really liked the American one, starting up my collection again so been doing the usual Youtube binges and deciding what to get. 

another one back


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

You and me both . I have 3 t's and a scorp and ordering more on Tuesday


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

I sold my whole T wall thing and got a Exo habitat and finally a AF G pulchra. Shes been fine for the past couple years but i've missed the rest.

Bit the bullet last week and ordered 4 p met slings :2thumb: Was a really nice feeling setting up for slings again and watching them semi settle in.

I've been looking on here for T's but tbh because of the slow down people seem to think it effects the price. I know how much i'm not paying for a regalis lol


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sickone said:


> I sold my whole T wall thing and got a Exo habitat and finally a AF G pulchra. Shes been fine for the past couple years but i've missed the rest.
> 
> Bit the bullet last week and ordered 4 p met slings :2thumb: Was a really nice feeling setting up for slings again and watching them semi settle in.
> 
> I've been looking on here for T's but tbh because of the slow down people seem to think it effects the price. I know how much i'm not paying for a regalis lol


& there is very little variety in the invert classifieds these days- you used to be able to get almost any Avic in the hobby there, but no one seems to have them now. You get one or two Avic species once in a blue moon, but they're either slings, unsexed or expensive. Even the once ubiquitous Guyana/common Avic is never offered anymore. There are fewer Brachy species offered too.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Very true! I've even sent Poxicator a message in the hope he's still in the hobby, trying to find poecilotheria that aren't the obvious ones is becoming impossible.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sickone said:


> Very true! I've even sent Poxicator a message in the hope he's still in the hobby, trying to find poecilotheria that aren't the obvious ones is becoming impossible.


Pokies are another genus I forgot mention- you're right, they too are becoming scarce. Seems to be mainly baboons, earth tigers & a handful of NW birdeaters (& few of the really interesting ones) offered now.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

It's funny you say earth tiger, they're one T i've always avoided but going through TSS list there's so many I was tempted just down to choice. 

Facebook has killed forums, happened on any car forum I was on also. Old posters get bored of answering the same questions over, new people join and see it's dead and head off to Facebook. 

I've never bought anything off Facebook, only if it's a link to TSS or the like. Prefer for sale sections but can imagine how pointless it can be for regular sellers. If you're reading, come back with the variety and non tourist prices please : victory:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

fazzer said:


> Good site but it's American , we need similar site here for the sales . I'm now getting directed to loads of different sites every time I log in here on my phone so will be exiting very soon




Just download and use the free forum app TapaTalk .

No messing around when you log on and no adverts ,l

It keeps you logged onto all your forums inc RFUK .
Simple to use after getting used to and there's a fabulous one click photo upload option ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi sickone and all , you mentioned the high prices have you been to a show recently ? I went to the BTS for the first time in 4 years and was shocked at how much everything has gone up , in a relatively small space of time . I have Poecilotheria vittata grown on youngsters that are kept communally if anyone is interested , I'll have to work out a price . That was another thing I noticed at the show definitely not many Poec species available , same goes for Avics , they were better represented than the poecs though .


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Have never been to a show mate but can imagine! I've been looking for Ornata slings for at least 2 months now and only today found a reasonably priced Regalis. 

definitely interested in any communals you have so please let me know :notworthy:

Tried using the site on my phone today, gave up and used it when home.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

fazzer said:


> Hi sickone and all , you mentioned the high prices have you been to a show recently ? I went to the BTS for the first time in 4 years and was shocked at how much everything has gone up , in a relatively small space of time . I have Poecilotheria vittata grown on youngsters that are kept communally if anyone is interested , I'll have to work out a price . That was another thing I noticed at the show definitely not many Poec species available , same goes for Avics , they were better represented than the poecs though .


I wonder why the Avics and Pokies have become so scarce though, online, in shops and now even at shows?


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure , could be that Avics can be a bit more challenging to keep . Certainly been a lot more import restrictions , but that's across the board . As for Poecs maybe the potential for a hot bite is putting people off , or the fact that everyone wants Metallica , I for one stopped breeding Regalis because of Metallica , just couldn't shift them , now it seems more people are after them hence the increase in price


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

fazzer said:


> Not sure , could be that Avics can be a bit more challenging to keep . Certainly been a lot more import restrictions , but that's across the board . As for Poecs maybe the potential for a hot bite is putting people off , or the fact that everyone wants Metallica , I for one stopped breeding Regalis because of Metallica , just couldn't shift them , now it seems more people are after them hence the increase in price


But juv & adult Avics are no challenge at all, & it's juvs & adults that you can't get easily anymore- ironically, Avic slings are easier to get, & they really are more challenging to keep. 
As for Pokies, the bite putting people off makes no sense, as some of the nastier baboons & earth tigers are more popular than ever, & they can give even worse bites with a much greater tendency to do so.


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm actually really surprised how quiet this side is... even the classified section is a ghost town


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Gar Rees said:


> I'm actually really surprised how quiet this side is... even the classified section is a ghost town


Yep, you're dead right- more life in the local morgue! Funny how there's hardly anyone even selling- buying I can understand as people might wanna save their pennies these days. But no one trying to MAKE a few pennies by selling? & hardly anyone packing up the hobby & selling off their collection, a thing you used to see a lot. Oddly, the few who ARE packing up want a lump sum for the whole lot & refuse to split/post them, making them a whole lot harder to sell.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> Yep, you're dead right- more life in the local morgue! Funny how there's hardly anyone even selling- buying I can understand as people might wanna save their pennies these days. But no one trying to MAKE a few pennies by selling? & hardly anyone packing up the hobby & selling off their collection, a thing you used to see a lot. Oddly, the few who ARE packing up want a lump sum for the whole lot & refuse to split/post them, making them a whole lot harder to sell.


You've got inverts though Wilks and rarely if ever post about them. The only way this section and the forum as a whole will get busier is if keepers post more.


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

Basin79 said:


> You've got inverts though Wilks and rarely if ever post about them. The only way this section and the forum as a whole will get busier is if keepers post more.


Agreed. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

There have been 32 updated threads in the Snake Classifieds over the last day or so which is better than it was ...

Maybe we should all make an concerted effort to improve things !?!

It should be easy enough .. 

I've been posting in the Fish keeping section updating my new Malawi tank and I'm supposed to be reducing my snake collection so expect to see a few King / Rat snakes plus Royals for sale soon . Anyone with Lizards and other creatures can post in existing threads which are full of useful info anyways.

Maybe we could all try STARTING new threads in the Off Topic sections !?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been helping people on Facebook to get back on here:2thumb:. I prefer forums like this than to Facebook I often find they are messy and posts are hard to find. Come on peeps let's make this forum great again: victory:.


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll start posting here aswell from now on  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> There have been 32 updated threads in the Snake Classifieds over the last day or so which is better than it was ...
> 
> Maybe we should all make an concerted effort to improve things !?!
> 
> ...



Folk what forums but don't want to have to help create content. Don't get me wrong I'm sure some roll their eyes when they see I've posted another invert feeding video. But what you've got to remember is that not everyone has inverts. I mean I still absolutely love watching my pets feed and will NEVER see it as a task to do.

I post almost daily on my invert thread. It's gotten over 31k views now. It just needs members to be bothered and record and post videos themselves and not rely on others to prop up the forum.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> There have been 32 updated threads in the Snake Classifieds over the last day or so which is better than it was ...
> 
> Maybe we should all make an concerted effort to improve things !?!
> 
> ...





Basin79 said:


> Folk what forums but don't want to have to help create content. Don't get me wrong I'm sure some roll their eyes when they see I've posted another invert feeding video. But what you've got to remember is that not everyone has inverts. I mean I still absolutely love watching my pets feed and will NEVER see it as a task to do.
> 
> I post almost daily on my invert thread. It's gotten over 31k views now. It just needs members to be bothered and record and post videos themselves and not rely on others to prop up the forum.


I HAVE been posting new threads in 18+, & so far they've all died like dodo's after a couple of days.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> I HAVE been posting new threads in 18+, & so far they've all died like dodo's after a couple of days.


18+ isn't the life blood if the forum Wilks. Get posting about your fish, snakes, inverts and fish.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Good call m8 needed saying . I'm guilty as well , trouble is it'a the silly season with work , will be able to put some input in the autumn when work calms down . Got a room full of critters , always something interesting going on . I'm a veteran 31 years I've been keeping and breeding T's and inverts . Would be handy to know how to put pics up , I'm a dinosaur when it comes to tech stuff . Keep up the good work , and I'll start backing you up a bit in the autumn / winter


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Fazzer, do you have a smartphone? If so download Tapatalk. It is by far the easiest way to upload pics. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Judging by the US couterpart people must of been scared off when the sensitive crowd arrived.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sickone said:


> Judging by the US couterpart people must of been scared off when the sensitive crowd arrived.


What's been happening on there then?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sickone said:


> Judging by the US couterpart people must of been scared off when the sensitive crowd arrived.




??!!??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok fish for life , I'll give it a go but sure I've had a stab at before , I'm deadly where tech is involved


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

fazzer said:


> Good call m8 needed saying . I'm guilty as well , trouble is it'a the silly season with work , will be able to put some input in the autumn when work calms down . Got a room full of critters , always something interesting going on . I'm a veteran 31 years I've been keeping and breeding T's and inverts . Would be handy to know how to put pics up , I'm a dinosaur when it comes to tech stuff . Keep up the good work , and I'll start backing you up a bit in the autumn / winter


Upload pics onto a hosting site like Imgur (but not Photobucket- they now charge 300 US dollars to share the pics with other sites). Click on 'direct link'. then in the reply box here, click on the postcard icon at the top, clear the URL box, right click on it & select 'paste'. then click 'ok'. The pic will now download onto your message.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I use Tapatalk. It's a piece of piss to use. Open the app. Find RFUK (once), sign in, go to the section/thread and post. Hate it as an actual viewing app but it's phenomenal for posting pics.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> What's been happening on there then?


I'm wondering the same thing, I was a member on here a few years back. Tried logging into my account but couldn't remember the password, emailed an admin a week or so ago with no reply so just re-registered........... The place seems quieter than I remember, just getting back into the hobby again (picking up a T at the weekend) : victory:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wookiee79 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing, I was a member on here a few years back. Tried logging into my account but couldn't remember the password, emailed an admin a week or so ago with no reply so just re-registered........... The place seems quieter than I remember, just getting back into the hobby again (picking up a T at the weekend) : victory:


What T?


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

JustJack said:


> What T?


Lasiodora Parahybana, finished setting up her home this evening so will be bringing her home this weekend :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wookiee79 said:


> Lasiodora Parahybana, finished setting up her home this evening so will be bringing her home this weekend :2thumb:


Ahh one of my favs. Good solid T, can't beat it!


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

JustJack said:


> Ahh one of my favs. Good solid T, can't beat it!


My first T, My mum was terrified of spiders so like a mug I married someone who was also terrified of spiders...... 13 years on we're soon to be divorced so time for a T, I've previously owned Beardies, Gecko's, Preying Mantis, Common Boa & a wide range of aquatic stuff but new to T's so done a fair bit of reading on them (L/P's in particular) prior to committing. Really looking forward to getting her home and settled, my 8 daughter is counting down the days until we pick up the T. She keeps a selection of different stick insects & wants a Crestie so I can see new additions on the horizon. :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wookiee79 said:


> My first T, My mum was terrified of spiders so like a mug I married someone who was also terrified of spiders...... 13 years on we're soon to be divorced so time for a T, I've previously owned Beardies, Gecko's, Preying Mantis, Common Boa & a wide range of aquatic stuff but new to T's so done a fair bit of reading on them (L/P's in particular) prior to committing. Really looking forward to getting her home and settled, my 8 daughter is counting down the days until we pick up the T. She keeps a selection of different stick insects & wants a Crestie so I can see new additions on the horizon. :2thumb:


Don't be afraid of bombarding us with questions if you need to know anything- it's what we're here for, & all the 'why don't you find out for yourself instead of coming in here & bothering us?' boors (or bores?:lol2 have long left the forum.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> Don't be afraid of bombarding us with questions if you need to know anything- it's what we're here for, & all the 'why don't you find out for yourself instead of coming in here & bothering us?' boors (or bores?:lol2 have long left the forum.


Cheers, I was registered on here years ago when I had reps (I remember some of the narky stuff that got posted). Couldn't access my account (forgot my password & using a different email now) so I've spent a good few hours already as a guest reading threads on L/P's, thought I'd re-register and (try) & contribute a bit where possible  Always good to get advice from others. : victory:
The guys at the shop that I'm getting the T from have been very helpful, when I first got into reps there was one shop in my local area (a garden centre) that did live food and supplies. There's a few locally now which is great, I purchased substrate/decor from them as I wanted to set up the housing and be sure that everything was consistently correct before housing the T. Could have bought the stuff online and saved a few quid but I'd rather support the local shop, they're always great when I take my daughter in there. She still talks about the time they let her hand feed one of their Cresties and a Veiled Cham.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Wookiee79 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing, I was a member on here a few years back. Tried logging into my account but couldn't remember the password, emailed an admin a week or so ago with no reply so just re-registered........... The place seems quieter than I remember, just getting back into the hobby again (picking up a T at the weekend) : victory:


Who did you email? If you can pm Colin, Debbie or me (active Moderators) your previous username we can look into it, and get VS Admin to restore your original account, hopefully.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> Who did you email? If you can pm Colin, Debbie or me (active Moderators) your previous username we can look into it, and get VS Admin to restore your original account, hopefully.


Hi there, I can't remember the username I PM'd (it was VSadmin or something similar). I will PM you now chap, cheers. : victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Dungbug said:


> Hi there, I can't remember the username I PM'd (it was VSadmin or something similar). I will PM you now chap, cheers. : victory:


Chapess actually :blush:

Glad to see you got back on here, and are posting :2thumb:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> Chapess actually :blush:
> 
> Glad to see you got back on here, and are posting :2thumb:



Apologies.......Assumption made based on your username. :blush: :blush::blush:Nice to be back, a little quieter than before but the place seems more friendly/less cliquey.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Dungbug said:


> Apologies.......Assumption made based on your username. :blush: :blush::blush:Nice to be back, a little quieter than before but the place seems more friendly/less cliquey.


Not sure what springs to mind with your username? :2thumb::gasp:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> Not sure what springs to mind with your username? :2thumb::gasp:



:lol2: I owned old VW's for many years, I had one old '74 Beetle that I kept for years which looked like a pile of cr*p. My mates nick named it the 'Dungbug' and the name was gradually applied to me overtime, this was the 'Dungbug;



That's a prime example of an 'eBay photo', it looks a lot better in the photo than in real life. :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I kept having issues with the password fields. There are too many criterea when trying to set a new one that you end up giving up on it.


----------

